# Chainsaw School?



## Long Island Guy (Jan 30, 2014)

Good afternoon, everybody!
This is my first post on this site, you guys were highly recommended by some members on another forum.
I'm interested in taking some good classes in chainsaw operations, with the goal of receiving a certification of some type that would mean something in the professional world.
My background is carpentry, so I'm familiar with, and feel comfortable around power tools.
But I also realize that a chainsaw is a whole 'nother kettle o' fish.
I've read through Brian J. and Jen W. Ruth's "Homeowner's Complete Guide to the Chainsaw" several times, and found some really good info.
I live in New York State, on Long Island. Does anyone know if Cornell University offers anything that would help me?
I appreciate your time.
Regards, Wes


----------



## zogger (Jan 31, 2014)

I have seen this mentioned a few times

http://www.gameoflogging.com/training.php


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 31, 2014)

Long Island Guy said:


> Good afternoon, everybody!
> This is my first post on this site, you guys were highly recommended by some members on another forum.
> I appreciate your time.
> Regards, Wes



Hello Wes!
The classes I've taken (Ontario) were 96% asinine, (but mandatory).
Suggest you acquire Jeff Jepson's book "To Fall a Tree" (I think that is the name of it) from one of the sponsors here, and some decent PPE (gloves, pants/chaps, hardhat with muffs & visor, eye protection, etc) as well if you are lacking anything. 

btw - it was nice of those other site members to direct you here. 
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Long Island Guy (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks for the response guys:
zogger, I checked out the link. Seems like it's geared towards folks that want to be pros in the field of logging. But maybe they offer weekend workshops.I'll check them out further, and let you know.
Pelorus: Thanks for your input, Dave, I appreciate it. I'll put Jepson's book on my shopping list.
And I thoroughly agree with your advise re: PPE. My partner is a former personal injury attorney,and she NEVER misses an opportunity to let me know how dangerous power tools can be!
(Funny thing is, I've been building stuff for about 40 years, and I've STILL got all my fingers! But she never looks at my hands when she's "ADVISING" me.)
By the way, that other site is "WoodenBoat Forum", sponsored by WoodenBoat Magazine.
I'll keep you guys posted.
Regards, Wes


----------



## Pelorus (Jan 31, 2014)

Jepson has written three books. 
All of them small, inexpensive, and loaded full of good useful info.
Hope you manage to find a course that offers a solid hands-on practical component. 
Some of your fellow participants will have likely never handled any power tool other than a toothbrush, but you will all pass the course!


----------



## Long Island Guy (Jan 31, 2014)

Evenin', Dave; that link from zogger is useful. It brought me to a list of "Training Organizations", some of which are within an easy day's drive for me, lower New York State and Vermont. I'll start giving them a call next week, and shoot for something in mid-late spring. It's a little too chilly to be taking outdoor classes right now!


----------



## firebrick43 (Feb 1, 2014)

Call your stihl dealer. The distributors and factory reps sometimes put on training classes for professionals.


----------



## Long Island Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

firebrick, Thanks for that suggestion,I hadn't thought of it.
I'm lucky, in that I have a Stihl "Gold Medal" (I THINK that's the designation) distributor/ service center not very far from my home. I'll start there, and if it's a no-go, I'll try the Training Centers mentioned in zogger's link.
I appreciate the help and advice I've gotten so quickly from you fellas.

I think this "newb" is gonna stick around for a while.
Regards, Wes


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 1, 2014)

Check with local high schools or community colleges too.
Some of them have co-op programs set up with arborists, loggers, etc. that you might be able to take a course with, or they can give you other leads.


----------



## Long Island Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks, Dave, I'll see to that, as well.
Regards, Wes


----------



## HuskStihl (Feb 1, 2014)

While u'r waiting for spring, there's lots of good instructional videos on YouTube. There are GOL ones, and the BC timber falling series is well done. What do you want to be when you grow up in terms of the chainsaw?


----------



## Long Island Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

Jon, thanks, I'll take a look at them.
My aim is to gain proficiency with chainsaws in order to work in a sort of "first responder" capacity. Most of you know of the damage that was caused by Tropical Storm Sandy in the NYC area.
The response times of road-clearing crews was pretty slow. As an example, the crew that cleared my street had driven up from South Carolina, IIRC, just the day before, and went immediately to work.
And again, IIRC, this was already 4 days into the damage.
Had I the knowledge, equipment,training, and , importantly, the certification, I could have helped my immediate neighborhood, and surrounding areas in a lot less time.
I've also considered how I could use these skills in my regular line of work: I'm a stagehand/carpenter. Though it doesn't happen often, there have been times when a movie or TV show needs a few guys that know how to handle a chainsaw. I'm not positive, but I believe these fellows get paid a premium.
I'd like to be one of those guys.
Regards, Wes


----------



## Long Island Guy (Feb 1, 2014)

Dave, BTW, thanks for post #9.


----------



## Pelorus (Feb 1, 2014)

Good luck to you Wes.
Sounds like you are aware of your limitations (re. chainsaws), which already puts you ahead of about 90% of people that own one.
By all means get Jepson's book, and if you have any interest whatsoever in learning some cool knots, and how/where to use them, his new knot guide (just released last month) is very very worthwhile.
Arboristsite sponsors such as TreeStuff and WesSpur (and others) are excellent resources for info also.


----------



## Long Island Guy (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey, guys, just checkin' in with an update: Recently spoke to a Bill Lindloff, who has a Game of Logging training program based in Endicott, N.Y. He was away from home, doing some shows, but said he'd e-mail his class schedule when he's back at his office. I'll keep you posted.
Regards, Wes


----------



## JanThorCro (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Wes, Scott here. I agree with what you said about becoming a 1st responder and getting the training & certification. I do some volunteer trail maintenance up here and would like to become certified, may even go thru the process with ISA. Keep me posted on what Bill has to offer.


----------



## Long Island Guy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, Scott, will do. By the way, what is ISA? I'm guessing "Internationall Society of Arborists", or some such?
Regards, Wes


----------



## JanThorCro (Feb 26, 2014)

Pretty close. International Society of Arborculture. Great site, literature and learning tools.

http://www.isa-arbor.com/home.aspx

Scott


----------



## woodenboater (Feb 26, 2014)

Pelorus said:


> Hello Wes!
> The classes I've taken (Ontario) were 96% asinine, (but mandatory).
> Suggest you acquire Jeff Jepson's book "To Fall a Tree" (I think that is the name of it) from one of the sponsors here, and some decent PPE (gloves, pants/chaps, hardhat with muffs & visor, eye protection, etc) as well if you are lacking anything.
> 
> ...



Curious about the Ontario courses as I'm looking into them myself. If you don't feel comfortable listing which courses are meh, I'd appreciate a PM with your thoughts so I can weed through the ones I was considering. Don't necessarily need paperwork after completion but just looking for a course with good, solid info and smart instructors.


thanks WB


----------



## Long Island Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

woodenboater, may I suggest you fire off a PM to Pelorus? Dave has some experience with training in your area, and may be able to help you.
Regards, Wes


----------

